# Rear Rims - Where to buy



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Question for the racers -- 

Locally I can get rear rims in .225 and .250, .260, & .275

My question is this -- Is there a place to find something between .225 & .250? Like some .230 or .240 sizes?

Looking to fit to Tomy SRT rear axle . . . any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I checked all the usual sources like Wizzard, JWs, Rabbit, but I don't see any tweener sizes. What we normally do in these situations is wrap regular old cellophane tape around the rim to get the tweener sizes.You have to cut each complete wrap so it lays flat.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Qyicker has dbl flanged rims in .237 and 262. Will that help?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

neorules said:


> Qyicker has dbl flanged rims in *.237* . . . Will that help?


YES -- Link me please. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't been able to get any Quicker hubs and gears for about 3 years.
I used to buy them all the time.

Rumor has it that Rick Derosa got married,
and his wife put the (I'm not sure how to say it) on his slot car thing.

If you can find them.
Black .225
Blue .235
Yellow .250
Purple .260
White .270
Red .280
Dark Green .300









__________________


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rear Rims...*

I think the double-flange I have in assorted sizes are Hobbypros. Can in a pcak of like 6 pairs or something, different sizes. 

Unfortunately I can't find a link to them, and the last package I bought was from a friend of mine.

Unless you have a particular brand of slip-on you use, ScaleAuto's Hott series give you many different sizes on the same rim...

Check it out? I have been more than happy with the Hotts on my Max..

-Marc and Marcus...


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*rims*

Also look at JW's Speed Parts.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We use PVT-01s as the slip-on spec tire, so any pre-mounted tires are a No-Go.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't seen any new Hobby Pros rims in 4 years, I pretty sure they're out of business.
Only the last ones I bought were .280, .285 & .290.

It might not be much help, but I do have a phone# and e-mail address for Hobby Pros.

Hobby Pros
Battle Creek, Michigan.
(269) 788 9870
[email protected]

__________________


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.manta.com/coms2/dnbcompany_f2byz4

Doba,
Not sure that you found what you're looking for, but, unless this webpage is hopelessly outdated, it appears that Quicker may still be around. See link above if I did it right, or address and phone info below.

Quicker Engineering
7516 Buena Ave, Spring Grove, IL 60081-8925
Contact Phone: (815) 675-6516 

If you're in Milwaukee, Spring Grove isn't far from you. It's a few miles south of the Illinois border down Highway 12.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Doba,

John Mullen site has a few tweener sizes .230 & .245 listed on his site. http://www.j&sho.com You might ask John if he'd make some custom sizes for you, if those sizes are not what your looking for. 

-Robbie


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those kinda look like narrow hubs.
For BSRT G3 / G3R with full width traction magnets and Wizzard Storm.









__________________


----------

